# Paper toss game



## Greg (Dec 24, 2006)

My highest was 21: http://www.widro.com/throwpaper.html


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 24, 2006)

Greg said:


> My highest was 21: http://www.widro.com/throwpaper.html



31...  but perhaps it just speaks to experience. I have an aversion to simply dropping anything straight down into my wastepaper baskets


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 25, 2006)

19 Baby! Woohoo!

Oh, and the second game? I think I made maybe three baskets, once.


----------

